# Nikon 4 years old



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's turning 4 years old. He had a bath today and was watching someone a few houses down so I snapped a stack. He's very out of coat right now but I suppose that is mitigated by being damp/frizzy at the moment. Sorry the background is so distracting.









I didn't get a good head shot, the sun was low and made his eyes funny but this is from earlier this afternoon.









There is someone who might be interested in breeding to him, depending on the results of his breed survey in November. S/he seems to have a certain pedigree in mind and goal for keeping back a dog (it would be the female's last) and Nikon fits as far as that goes so we'll see.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have always LOVED his pigment and moderation. Truly. Can't believe he's 4 or that Kenya is 9. I remember when you were just starting to look


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

You already know how I feel about Nikon


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Beautiful dog. Too bad he has that strange thing growing out of his back.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

stunner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Xeph;2571870Can't believe he's 4 or that[B said:


> Kenya is 9.[/B]


I know isn't that crazy?! She doesn't look or act any different than when she was 3. Her parents lived a long time so I bet she will live forever. She's always been the healthiest dog.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Beautiful dog. Too bad he has that strange thing growing out of his back.


I agree!

We need our resident Photoshop experts to jump on this....pronto!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lies...he looks great...*inspite of the huge tree growing out his back..LOL! (I think that is the reference people have made small comments on)..hahahha!
You should get a very nice critique for your breed survey.

Best wishes!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

You should get a very nice critique for your breed survey

YES you should . Nice .


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I should qualify my last post, didn't quite turn out the way I intended!

I agree....he is stunning! Love his color and that picture is gorgeous.

My other comment was tongue-in-cheek.....rather than foot-in-mouth.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Robin, I sure hope so! He's not very big and I know Johannes likes big (or at least looks the other way when a dog is obviously out of standard) but he is about as black and red as they come and Johannes likes that too. I'm just hoping they don't give me crap because I haven't done his SchH2 and 3 yet.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

You know how I feel about Nikon!!! Heck I would love to have one of his puppies! That's how much I love him!! I love your avatar picture as well, can you post that picture so I can see it in a bigger screen?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy late birthday, Nikon! :wub:
He's quite a magnificent looking guy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Lorie. I love him too, I love him more every day. We've really "clicked" once he hit maturity (not that I didn't like him before...but the bond is stronger than ever now). I find myself just watching him sleep or bum around the yard.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful gsd. I really like how rich the coloring is Happy birthday Nikon, and many many more!!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous!

Good luck with him.

krisk


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Liesje said:


> Thanks Lorie. I love him too, I love him more every day. We've really "clicked" once he hit maturity (not that I didn't like him before...but the bond is stronger than ever now). I find myself just watching him sleep or bum around the yard.




That's a great picture, he is so handsome and mature looking, he's a fabulous dog.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I have always thought you have two of the best dogs on the forum. In terms of each, they are both fabulous representations of their respective colors. 

Gorgeous. 

When did you feel he kind of was over the hump, maturity-wise, just out of plain curiousity?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lies, great photo's.

I know what you mean about being "more in love" with your dog... Since Stark has matured I find myself just so content and yet overjoyed with him. There is just something about a matured male who just "fits/clicks" with you so much... You just can ENJOY the relationship between you because all of that "other stuff/training/basic dog manners/etc/" is over.... they are who they are, and you are who you are and it just works. 

Enjoy him! I still want to meet you both one day soon!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

RocketDog said:


> I have always thought you have two of the best dogs on the forum. In terms of each, they are both fabulous representations of their respective colors.
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> When did you feel he kind of was over the hump, maturity-wise, just out of plain curiousity?


Thank you!!

He actually matured mentally faster than physically. He is still changing a bit, still filling out. His head matured mostly between age 3 and 4. As a puppy he was never very awkward or gangly; his movement has always been very firm, he's not loose and floppy anywhere, but from ages 2.5 to present he started looking more like an adult, handsome, noble male GSD rather than a tight, athletic adolescent dog if that makes sense. The breeder told me this from the time of his birth, his lines mature slowly (physically). When I have the $$$ I hope to show him more. I took him to a show for fun this past spring, mostly because I had pre-entered Pan in a sporting event and so I did a day-of entry for Nikon to be in the conformation show so he could do something too and he ended up winning the champion class over some other show line dogs with much more experience in the ring (and Nikon went DIRECTLY from a lure coursing run into the confo ring). Mentally he matured pretty young. Actually it's more his temperament than maturity. He's a more serious dog, always has been. I mean, with me and my good friend he's a total goof but when it comes time to work and protect it's not a game to him and never has been.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow hes a handsome dog! Love his name too


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Nikon is a dream dog, what a handsome hunk he is. I can't believe he is 4! 

Happy birthday Nikon and goodluck in your breed survey!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for replying--I always love your descriptions of your dogs. Full of insight and detail.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

He just gets better and better! What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

He is beautiful!


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i dont see much yellow fire hydrant.
need to get out more.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Very handsome!! :wub:


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

He is a gorgeous dog! I'm such a sucker for those deep reds and rich black.


----------

